# hba1c 5.2!



## MrsCLH (May 25, 2011)

Hey everyone, after a bit of a rubbish week last week, saw the diabetologist in antenatal yesterday and found out my hba1c from 2 weeks ago was 5.2 yay! He also adjusted 4 out of 5 of my insulin doses and this morning's results so far have been better than any for the last week so feeling smiley today. 

Baby been wriggling away like mad, wriggled so much yesterday that the obstetrician had to chase it round my belly with the doppler - little monkey! 

Hope everyone else and their bumps (and babies!) are doing well!

xx


----------



## Mark T (May 25, 2011)

congrats on your excellent HbA1c


----------



## pinkemz (May 25, 2011)

waw that is excellent well done you. How do you do it my last hba1c was 6.6% but since that ive had 2 urine infections and my sugar has gone through the roof. Any tips will be much appreciated? i am dreading my next hba1c


----------



## MrsCLH (May 25, 2011)

Hey pinkemz, its still early days for you, my hba1c at the beginning of my pregnancy was 6.9. And I found that I was more prone to highs in the early weeks even though so much of the literature says you're more likely to be hypo. Your infections won't have helped either. So much of it is trial and error and you will get there. Just keep testing loads and writing everything down. I'm seeing the diabetologist every 2 weeks as well and that helps massively.


----------



## KateR (May 25, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Steff (May 25, 2011)

Great news Mrs well done x


----------



## rachelha (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic result, well done you!


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------

